# short question



## Jordycbc23 (Jul 31, 2005)

Is It good to say to someone that you covet their prayers?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 31, 2005)

Coveting is only wrong if it is idolatrous. Coveting help from God via the prayers of others is not wrong. Look how often Paul asks for and is thankful for the prayers of the churches.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 1, 2005)

You aren't obliged to think of the word "covet" in a negative sense only. It has both a positive and a negative connotation. On the positive, it means:
"To desire or wish for, with eagerness; to desire earnestly to obtain or possess; in a good sense."

Paul in 1Cor 12 says, "Covet earnestly the best gifts."

In this sense, it is perfectly fine to use the expression.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2005)




----------

